# Boot and Binding Fit



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey everyone. I just bought a new setup: Burton Stigma board, Rome Shift bindings, and Ride Sash boots, but I think the bindings might be a bit too big. My boots are size 7.5 and the bindings are mediums, so they should be fine. The bindings have the toe strap that can either go across the top or around the front of the toe, but when I try to put the strap around the front, it's too big and I can't tighten it enough. I mean, it works fine if I put it over the top. How far out should the front of my boot be from the rfront of the binding? Because mine are pretty much even. Also, how high up the back of the boot should the highbacks be?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

also, was this equipment a good choice for me? i'm an intermediate and I mostly just like to ride all over with my friends. i would like to try some jumps and maybe some boxes or something but i don't see myself going too park crazy. the guy at the store i went to was helping me look at a bunch of boards and he narrowed it down to the stigma and the feather. he said for the most part they are the same-- intermediate all mountain boards--and from what i've researched they are pretty much the same. they both have the same "feel" number that burton assigns all of their boards (2), they have the same base (lightspeed vision), the same core (fly core with negative profile), they both have twi flex. the only differences are that the stigma is twin and the feather is directional and the tuning on the edges is different (stigma=rail ready, feather=grip & rip according to the website). i want to learn to ride switch also, so the twin part is good right? what about the edges?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Everything seems like a fine choice for what you want. For the boot fitment, did you make sure to get the Womans version of the binding? Have you gone over the adjustment points to center the boot on the board? Did you check the adjustment points for the toe strap? I can't find an online manual but is seems like the toe strap may have multiple pivot mount points. Did you read the manual? Could you post a picture of the problem?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok cool. I was being paranoid because I'm 17 and this is my first board and I saved up and bought it with my own money so I want to make sure its perfect. Haha. 
As for the binding, I do have the woman's version. I had the bindings mounted at the store so I wouldn't mess it up, and they look centered to me. It does look like the toe strap has multiple pivot mount points, but I don't no how to adjust them and I don't have a manual because they kept the box after they mounted the bindings... I'm going to call and ask if they can send me the manual.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The boot looks a little too far to the heel side. Get that box and those instructions. Learning to work on your own gear is going to save you alot of hassle at some point. ShredTV: Advanced Binding Customization | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2010 Most of that video doesn't apply to you but it does show the toe strap pivot adjustment.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not sure for your bindings, but on mine, you have to completely remove the binding from the board to adjust the pivot point of the toe straps. Back in the day they used to be just screws, but now it seems the ladder and the strap just have a circular anchor point that you pop into a pivot slot and when the binding is flat on the board is prevents them from popping out. By the looks of it you gotta unscrew that binding.

Probably wont need a manual, bindings are nice and basic.

The video link above me @ 40 seconds left of the video, they show exactly what I tried to describe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok I called the shop and I'm going to go tomorrow and pick up the manual. Should I just have them fix it while I'm there?


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

Yea to me it looks like the straps pivot point can be moved back on both sides and that should fix the toe strap problem. But for some reason it doesn doesn't t look like you can move the heel cup forward cause if you can i might do that as well so the heel isn't hanging so far back. Pushing the heel cup forward should make your toe fill up the strap better and make it work. Also i think you should do it yourself rather then you having them do it. It is all really easy and you should know how to do it it will save hassle and money down the line.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

I am going to sound in with a contrarian opinion. Those bindings are too large. You would need the size smalls to achieve the full range of adjustability and proper fit for that model. As it stands, your foot is too far back on the baseplate and is behind where you could effectively use the gas pedal. This is also effecting your centerring. The toe straps are maxed out at both adjustment points and the strap is too far forward on your forefoot. Also, the boa system on your boots is not tensioned in your pictures. This is going to make matters worse again, because once tightened, the ankle strap is going to be close to (or fully) maxed out as well.

I would suggest exchanging those before use for a size small.


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

I agree with Wiredsport. Your bindings are too big. I have size 8 and mediums, but all burton. I could fit either small or medium. But I go with medium. Your boot isn't centered, like Wiredsport says. I have to move my binding plate up about 2mm to get my boots centerred. But I still have my toe over the pedal, and have an adjustable pedal on my Triads. I would recommend picking up a small. 7.5 is an awkward size, and I sympathise because that's my running shoe size. It's hard to find and you're in a postion that you're boots max out a small, but are too small for most brands in a medium. I stick with Burton gear for this sizing reason. Bigger footprint and fitted bindings (more adjustable). But sounded like you should trade those for a small. If the shop tells you the mediums are fine, it's because they don't want the hastle of exchanging or refunding your money. If they are cool about it there should be no problem exchanging them for something. It's a little late to make orders if they don't carry them, but fewpeople buy smalls and they should be in stock somewhere.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm going to agree with wiredsport. I was going off the Backcountry sizing chart that seems to be inaccurate. Take it back to the shop and have them make it fit right or get a smaller binding. Have them do it in front of you so you know how the things work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I went today and traded the bindings for a smaller size and it seems like they fit a lot better and are more centered over the board.










Better?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Now your talkin'!

That looks great. You have adjustability in the straps, your boots look good on the gas pedal, and the straps will be pulling on the forefoot when tightened. Nice. You can always tweak your centering after riding if it is not quite right, but it looks like you are pretty close.

Good looking setup.

Stoked for you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for your help! Now I just have to wait for some snow... Hopefully it comes soon. I can't wait to get out there and see what this board is like. =D


----------

